
Interface designer for “Minority Report” and “Iron Man” is building real ones - donohoe
http://qz.com/415418/the-scientist-behind-the-fake-ui-in-minority-report-and-iron-man-has-built-a-real-one/
======
thomasfl
Computers seldom appers in paintings, photography, other visual arts or in
lyrics. Science fiction movies is the exception where computers play in
integral part. I never wanted a bendt see through computer monitor until I saw
Avatar.

“It took 30 years for the Star Trek communicators to become the Motorola Star-
Tac, and even longer for the communications satellite that Arthur C. Clarke
fictionally invented in one of his books to become reality,” Underkoffler
said. “But now, this could happen in six months.”

